# Baytril - Issues, Thoughts, Information!



## Yield (Dec 2, 2011)

I just learned that the liquid Baytril veterinarians sometimes give to rabbits is supposed to be the injectible kind and is not supposed to be given orally.

From what I heard (from a veterinarian) she went to a meeting with a bunch of vets, and a very experienced exotic animal veterinarian said that giving a liquid oral Baytril is pretty much malpractice- which is a very bold statement in the world of vets.

Apparently this injectible Baytril, given orally, is very high (or low, my vet does not remember) in PH levels, and can cause ulcers in the esophagus.

I of course, have faith in my vet, she treats a lot of rabbits and has a lot of experience. It is not that I don't believe her, I am just shocked at this knowledge!

*Have any of you heard of this?* I was surprised my first time hearing of this was today.

It kinda sucks because now I'll have to give tablets to Silas and Sabriel... Sabriel actually LIKES the liquid Baytril! But whatever is best for my babies!

*Anyone else have anything add to my little Baytril knowledge? Especially side effects or anything you have experienced giving your rabbits? *

Sabriel has gotten Baytril before, once in the meat tablets (he hated them!) and one in the liquid. Solara received meat tablets too but refused them like Sabriel.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 2, 2011)

Charlie and Jelly both had Baytril, multiple times, multipule reasons, and finally, multiple side effects.

As with Jelly: The vet stuck her on Baytril twice when she had her ear infection/BAD head tilt. Jelly went into *terrible* *terrible* stasis, stopped eating, and I could tell it just made her feel icky. For days. And that i could tell it did nothing.

As with Charle: She had snuffles symptoms ( it was likely pasteurella) and was put on Baytril. It didn't seem to help or hurt. Maybe a bit less of eating but I didn't see it help her at all. And Charlie hated it-not just a bit, but I think she was out to kill me when I'd give it to her. lol


----------



## MagPie (Dec 2, 2011)

Harvey's been on oral Baytril for the cat scratch/bite he got and when he had snuffle like symptoms (not sure if that's exactly what he had, but he was stuffed up and runny nose). It did help with the snuffle like stuff but did nothing for the cat scratch/bite. I did notice it did upset his stomach pretty bad, he didn't eat much while he was on it. He then went on to a different antibiotic for the scratch, which did work and didn't upset his stomach as much.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah, my vet said it tends to upset their tummy and make them go off their feed, so luckly I knew that in advance. So many vets use it though, I kidna doubt its *that* bad. And I trust my vet. She's a good vet so I'd be surprised (as I"m sure you would be) to find something out about the baytril.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 4, 2011)

It doesn't surprise me at all although I have given the liquid kind to my pet rats without problem. ( per vet instruction) 

Injectable liquid baytril contains both potassium hydroxide and alcohol.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 4, 2011)

When Prince was alive, he was on Baytril for his back leg when the vet fixed it. It was to prevent infection in his leg. I didn't notice any side effects with it with him.

Baytril is safe to use as a liquid if it is used properly.


----------

